# Wheels! Who needs stinkin' wheels.



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)

The worst place too. The end of a long straight where you are going very fast.


----------



## digital flower (Dec 31, 2011)

Somebody in the pits probably paid for that.

It reminds of something I saw this year on the Merritt Parkway. I looked over at the other side and a young girl was driving a Nissan Sentra without a tire at about 50 mph. Complete with a red, red hot rim and a cartoonish shower of sparks. I was glad I was headed the other way because that rim had to disintegrate shortly and cause problems on already dangerous road. I remember thinking "Okay. Now I have seen everything"


----------



## Destin (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to figure out what would break for them to fly off at the same time...

But man, I think I'd piss myself.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2011)

Destin said:


> Trying to figure out what would break for them to fly off at the same time...



There may be a slight dip in the track right there but I didn't see the car move that much. Notice it's right at the braking point. From the on-board camera you can see the skid marks in front of the car as the tires come off. Both tires coming off at the same time and popping straight up light that, while the driver seemed to instantly lock up the back brakes, leads me to believe it was a metallurgic failure brought on by activating the brakes, not a mistake by the pit crew. 

The brakes on those cars create an un-imaginable amount of force on the wheel mounts and other stressed areas of the front suspension. A bump at the right time could sheer those mounts in a heartbeat. 

BTW, LOL at the driver trying to steer the car away from the wall.


----------

